
Want to know what went wrong at GM? See our visualization on GM's fall.? - transburgh
http://www.mint.com/blog/finance-core/the-fall-of-gm-a-visual-guide/
======
azgolfer
He misses the CAFE standards, which forced them to produce more low profit
vehicles. Saturn was an incredibly bad business decision. 5 billion to create
a noisy, slow, ugly car (with dumb innovations like the plastic panels) for
the least profitable segment of the market. They could have bought Honda
outright for less. OTOH, Cadillac did a great job re inventing themselves. Now
it seems the government wants them try the Saturn experiment again.

